# creature catalog??? what happened



## Sanackranib (Jan 29, 2005)

do any of you know what happened to the creature catalog? has it been removed or is there a new link. if there is a new link please forward it. thanks


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 29, 2005)

Due to the move, several links were broken, and most (propably all) hosted sites were not accessible. Some have been brought back already, but I'm not sure about the CC.


----------



## Sanackranib (Jan 29, 2005)

bump


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2005)

Err... what he said.

Moving to Meta.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 31, 2005)

i can be patient, i can be patient, i can be patient... *wringing wrists*


----------



## Sanackranib (Feb 2, 2005)

suffering withdrawl . . . must have CC back . . .  :\


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/cc


----------



## Sanackranib (Feb 8, 2005)

ahhhhh urge to kill family . . . passing . . . . passing  . . . . urge to kill gone  

thanks for the link


----------

